# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  لماذا  نهاب  قول  جمهور   العلماء

## بين المحبرة والكاغد

من  هم  جمهور   العلماء

من  حددهم  وعينهم


لماذا  يهاب  بعض  العلما ء   ان  يخالفهم

ثبت  في  كثير  من  المسائل   ان  الصواب  خلاف  قولهم


اتمنى   ان   نسنفيد   منكم  حول   هذا   الموضوع

----------


## أم المثنى

> ثبت في كثير من المسائل ان الصواب خلاف قولهم


ليس على اطلاقه بكثير من المسائل !!

وحبذا لو تفصل أكثر بالمسائل التي الصواب خلاف قول جمهور العلماء 
فماهي ولو بعدة أمثلة لتقريب الفهم أكثر ..

جزيت خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء الأنصاري

مخالفة الأئمة عادة غير محمودة، ولزوم قولهم علامة الهداية والتوفيق، ولذلك قال أحدهم: احذر أن تقول بقول ليس لك فيها إمام. وهو قريب من قول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: من كان مستناً فليستن بمن قد مات، فإن الحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة.
ولأن توافق ما عليه الجمهور من علماء الإسلام خير لك من أن تخالفهم بأمر لم تتحق منه، وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: وكل قول ينفرد به المتأخر عن المتقدمين ولم يسبقه إليه أحد منهم فانه يكون خطأ، كما قال الامام أحمد بن حنبل: إياك أن تتكلم في مسالة ليس لك فيها إمام.
وكلامي لمن لم يتأهل، أما المتأهل والمدرك لنصوص الشرع ومقاصده - وقليل ما هم - فله النظر والاختيار وهو الواجب عليه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ثبت  في  كثير  من  المسائل أن  الصواب  خلاف  قولهم


قولك ( ثبت ) إما أن تعني به الثبوت في نفس الأمر أو الثبوت عند بعض الناس
محال أن يقال: في نفس الأمر؛ لأن معرفة ذلك من الغيب أولا، ثم من التحامل على جمهور الأمة ثانيا.
فإن قصدت أنه ثبت عند بعض الناس دون بعض، فهذا البعض إما أن يكون الجمهور أو لا يكون
محال أن يكون الجمهور؛ لأنه يصير ( ثبت عند الجمهور أن الصواب خلاف الجمهور )، وهو تناقض
فإن لم يكن الجمهور، فكيف تحتج على الجمهور بمن هو أقل منهم؟

فإن قصدت أنه ترجح عند آحاد المجتهدين قول مخالف لقول الجمهور لأدلة وقفوا عليها، فهذا صواب، والمجتهد مأمور أن يتبع اجتهاده وإن خالف الجمهور، ولكن ليس له أن يلزم الناس به ولا أن يقطع بخطأ مخالفه.
ولذلك نجد الأئمة الأربعة أنفسهم قد ينفرد كل واحد منهم ببعض الأقوال المخالفة لقول الجمهور.

وينبغي كذلك أن نفرق بين مخالفة الجمهور في بعض المسائل القليلة لأدلة قوية، وبين من ديدنه وعادته وطريقته أن يخالف قول الجمهور، لا لشيء إلا ليعرف ويشتهر على طريقة ( خالف تُذكَر )!!

وبعض الناس يختلط عليه هذا الأمر، فيظن الذي يوافق الجمهور دائما مقلدا متحجرا جاهلا ليس عنده علم !!
ويظن الذي يخالف الجمهور دائما هو العالم المجتهد والفقيه الفذ الذي لم يجد الزمان بمثله !!
ولا شك أن هذا فكر معكوس وفهم منكوس !

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

بورك  فيكم   

ثبت  قول  للجمهور    يخالف  ما صح   عن  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم

هذا مما يدل  ان قول  الجمهور   لا  يعتمد  عليه  مطلقا

ثانيا   من  هم  الجمهور   هل  هو الائمه  الاربعه  فقط   المذهب  الشخصي  لهم
يعني  يقوب  مالك  قول  ويخالف  اصحابه   وكذا  اابو  حنيفه  والشافعي  واحمد
فتجد  جمهور   المالكيه  والشافعيه  والاحنابله  والاحناف   على  قول   والائمه  الاربعه  على قول

فمن  قول  الجمهور  هنا

ايضا   تجد  مما  اشهر  قول  الجمهور وجعله  مشهور وفي  كل  كتاب   هو  التقليد
تجد  ان  الامام  اجتهد  في قول  وتبعه  كثير  من  بعده  تقليدا  فقط  
فتجد كل  من صنف من علماء  المذهب   يذكرون  هذا القول وبهذا يشتهر
ولهذا  تجد  كثير  من  العلماء  المحققين  المتاخرين  خالفون  ما اشتهر  من مذهبهم
ثم  لماذا   لا  نجعل  الحكم  هو  الكتاب  والسنه  ولا  نتعبر  قول  الجمهور
ثم لماذا  لا يكون  جمهور  من  المتاخرين   لانك  تجد  في مساله   يقول  بها  اضعاف  ما يقوله  الجمهور  المصطلح عليه

والله  يحفظكم  ويرعاكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ثبت  قول  للجمهور    يخالف  ما صح   عن  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم
> هذا مما يدل  ان قول  الجمهور   لا  يعتمد  عليه  مطلقا


كلامك هذا يدل على أنك تفهم معنى ( قول الجمهور )، فلا معنى لسؤالك فيما بعد ( من هم الجمهور )؟ إلا إن كان على سبيل المعارضة أو التنزل.
وزعمك أن قول الجمهور يخالف ما صح عن النبي فإن قصدت أنهم خالفوه لمجرد الهوى والتشهي فهذا باطل لا نوافقك عليه، ويلزمك التدليل عليه.
وإن قصدت أنهم خالفوه لأدلة أخرى عارضت هذا الدليل فحينئذ لا يصح لك أن تحكم على خطئهم بمجرد فهمك من هذا النص، فصار الاختلاف بينك وبين الجمهور في فهم الأدلة وترجيح التعارض بينها، فلك مطلق الحرية في أن ترجح قولا مخالفا لقول الجمهور، ولكن لا يصح أن تقطع بأنك على صواب وأنهم على خطأ.




> ثانيا   من  هم  الجمهور   هل  هو الائمه  الاربعه  فقط   المذهب  الشخصي  لهم
> يعني  يقوب  مالك  قول  ويخالف  اصحابه   وكذا  اابو  حنيفه  والشافعي  واحمد
> فتجد  جمهور   المالكيه  والشافعيه  والاحنابله  والاحناف   على  قول   والائمه  الاربعه  على قول
> فمن  قول  الجمهور  هنا


لا يشترط في كل مسألة من المسائل أن يكون فيها قول للجمهور، فكثير من المسائل الأقوال فيها متساوية أو متقاربة، فتجد هاهنا كثرة من العلماء وفي مقابلهم كثرة من العلماء.
وأيضا قد يختلف بعض العلماء في العزو إلى الجمهور بناء على اطلاع كل واحد منهم، بل قد يختلفون في الإجماع أيضا، فيحكي بعضهم الإجماع على مسألة ويحكي بعضهم الإجماع على نقيضها، والكلام إنما هو عن واقع الأمر وليس عن خطأ بعض الناس في معرفة الجمهور أو الإجماع.
فالكلام هنا عن قول الجمهور الذي نعترف ونقر جميعا أنه قول الجمهور حقا، فلا يصح التمويه والاعتراض بأنه ( ما أدرانا أنه قول الجمهور ؟!)




> ايضا   تجد  مما  اشهر  قول  الجمهور وجعله  مشهور وفي  كل  كتاب   هو  التقليد
> تجد  ان  الامام  اجتهد  في قول  وتبعه  كثير  من  بعده  تقليدا  فقط  
> فتجد كل  من صنف من علماء  المذهب   يذكرون  هذا القول وبهذا يشتهر
> ولهذا  تجد  كثير  من  العلماء  المحققين  المتاخرين  خالفون  ما اشتهر  من مذهبهم


العبرة في معرفة الجمهور إنما هي بالأئمة المجتهدين دون المقلدين؛ لأن المقلد لا يزيد قول المجتهد قوة، وشهرة القول لا تعني أنه قول الجمهور، بل قد يشتهر القول لجلالة قائله، أو لأن هذا المذهب أو ذاك منتشر في هذه البلدة أو تلك.
وكذلك ينبغي أن نعرف اصطلاح كل عالم في كلامه، فقد يعني بعضهم بـ( الجمهور ) جمهور علماء المذهب، أو جمهور طائفته أو بلده أو نحو ذلك.




> ثم  لماذا   لا  نجعل  الحكم  هو  الكتاب  والسنه  ولا  نتعبر  قول  الجمهور


كون الحكم هو الكتاب والسنة أمر متفق عليه بين المسلمين فضلا عن العلماء، ولكن الكلام في اختلاف الفهوم وتعارض الأدلة، ولا يظن بأحد من أئمة المسلمين أنه يعارض السنن أو النصوص بالهوى والتشهي، ومن ثبت عنه أنه كذلك فلا يعد منهم ولا يعد اختلافه اختلافا أصلا، كالمعتزلة والجهمية والكرامية الذين يجوزون الكذب حسبة !
فليس ( الكتاب والسنة ) شيئا ملموسا محسوسا حتى نجعله الحكم بيننا، فإن الله عز وجل أمرنا بالرد إلى الكتاب والسنة عند الاختلاف، وهذا معناه عند الجهل بالنص، لأننا إذا رجعنا إلى النص فاختلفنا في فهمه أو وجدنا النصوص متعارضة في الظاهر، فحينئذ لن يقطع النص الخلاف بيننا؛ لأن كل فريق يفهم النص فهما يخالف الآخر، أو يحتج بنص ومعارضه يحتج بنص آخر، فيكون الحكم بيننا القواعد العامة للشريعة، وقد نختلف في بعضها أيضا، وفي تطبيقها، وفي مثل هذه المسائل يكون المجتهد مطالبا بما يصل إليه اجتهاده بحسب نظره في الأدلة، ولكن لا يصح أن ينسب مخالفه للضلال أو البدعة. 




> ثم لماذا  لا يكون  جمهور  من  المتاخرين   لانك  تجد  في مساله   يقول  بها  اضعاف  ما يقوله  الجمهور  المصطلح عليه


من قال هذا؟ بل قد يكون الجمهور في عصر على قول وفي عصر آخر على قول.
والعبرة ليست بكثرة القائلين بقول معين، ولكن بنسبة هذه الكثرة إلى القائلين بالقول الآخر، فقد تجد في بعض المسائل عشرة من العلماء يقولون بقول، ومع ذلك لا يكون هو قول الجمهور؛ لأن المخالفين لهم عشرات أو مئات !
والعبرة في معرفة نسبة القائلين بقول إلى نسبة المخالفين إنما هي في عصر واحد أو في العصور المتقاربة، فلا يصح أن تجعل بعض المتأخرين جمهورا بالنسبة إلى المتقدمين مثلا.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

موضوع طويل ذو صلة بما أنتم فيه بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو حماد

غفر الله لك، جازفت كثيراً، وركبت عسراً، والأمر ليس على ما ذكرت وجنحت إليه، والجمهور وإن لم يكن قولهم حجة في نفسه، إلا أنه غالباً ما يكون الراجح في قولهم فهم مظنة لذلك واجتماع العديد الأكثر قرينة عليه، ولا يعني ذلك الإلزام بقولهم أو وجوب الأخذ به، ولعلك تنظر في رسالة الإمام ابن رجب " الرد على من اتبع غير المذاهب الأربعة ".

----------


## أبو محمد المصرى

الأخوة والشيوخ الكرام :
لا حجة إلا في الدليل الشرعي سواء مع الجمهور أو مع الأقلية !
ولنضرب مثالاً ... في شرح النووي على مسلم قال النووي : باب الضيافة ونحوها ،
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه جائزته ، قالوا : وما جائزته يا رسول الله ؟ قال : يومه وليلته ، والضيافة ثلاثة أيام ، فما كان وراء ذلك فهو صدقة عليه.
وقال : من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت.)).
وفي رواية : (( الضيافة ثلاثة أيام ، وجائزته يوم وليلة ، ولا يحل لرجل مسلم أن يقيم عند أخيه حتى يؤثمه ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ، وكيف يؤثمه ؟ قال : يقيم عنده ولا شيء له يقريه به.)).
وفي رواية : (( إن نزلتم بقوم فأمروا لكم بما ينبغي للضيف ، فاقبلوا ، فإن لم يفعلوا ، فخذوا منهم حق الضيف الذي ينبغي لهم.)).
قال النووي : هذه الأحاديث متظاهرة على الأمر بالضيافة ، والاهتمام بها ، وعظيم موقعها ، وقد أجمع المسلمون على الضيافة ، وأنها من متأكدات الإسلام ، قال الشافعي ، ومالك ، وأبو حنيفة ، والجمهور : هي سنة ليست بوجبة ، وقال الليث ، وأحمد : هي واجبة يوما وليلة ، قال أحمد : هي واجبة يوما وليلة على أهل البادية ، وأهل القرى ، دون أهل المدن ، وتأول الجمهور هذه الأحاديث وأشباهها على الاستحباب ، ومكارم الأخلاق ، وتأكد حق الضيف ، كحديث غسل الجمعة واجب على كل محتلم ، أي متأكد الاستحباب ، وتأولها الخطابي وغيره على المضطر ، والله أعلم. ((شرح النووي)) 12/31.
محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، الذي جاء لهذه الأمة برسالة الله ، مبعوثا منه ، يقول : (( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه...)).
والجمهور ، وفلان ، وفلان الذين لم يحملوا رسالة ، يقولون : الأمر لمن أحب ، والمسألة على الاختيار.
ويقول لك النووي : وتأول الجمهور هذه الأحاديث وأشباهها على الاستحباب.
يا أمة الجمهور ، هل بلغكم اسم هذا النبي الجديد المسمى بالجمهور.
وهذا الجمهور من حقه أن يتأول ما جاء به الصادق المصدوق ، أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأن يبدله ، وأن يغيره.
والحمد لله ، وضعنا حديث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم داخل العين والقلب ،  ونقول له ، قبل أن نسمع : سمعنا وأطعنا ، ونحتكم إليه ، ولا نجد في أنفسنا إلا الحب لما حكم به ، وسلمنا بحكمه ، قبل أن نعلم الحكم ، تسليما.
إذا قال : فرض ، فهو فرض ، وإذا قال : واجب ، فهو واجب ، لا تبديل ، ولا تأويل ، ولا تعطيل ، ولا الأمر يتصل بأهل القرى دون أهل المدن ، لأن حبيبنا ، وأسوتنا ، وإمامنا ، جاء للناس كافة ،
" قل يجمع بيننا ربنا ثم يفتح بيننا بالحق وهو الفتاح العليم - قل أروني الذين ألحقتم به شركاء كلا بل هو الله العزيز الحكيم - وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس بشيرا ونذيرا ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون ".
- وهل قرأت حديث الأعرج ، عن أبى هريرة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
(( إذا توضأ أحدكم ، فليجعل فى أنفه ماء ، ثم لينثر ، ومن استجمر فليوتر.)).
أخرجه مالك ، والحميدي ، وأحمد ، والدارمي ، والبخاري ، ومسلم ، وابن ماجة ، والنسائي.
قال النووي : الانتثار ليس بواجب .... شرحه 3/126.
وهذا قول الجمهور فعلاً .... وأقول : قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((ثم لينثر)) ، هذا فعل أمر ، صدر من نبي ، قال الله عز وجل :
"وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب ". [الحشر : 7].
لا نصرفه عن الوجوب إلا بدليل من نص أو إجماع ولا عبرة بقول الجمهور .
والذي ذكرناه ، مجرد أمثلة لا غير ، وما على المسلم الباحث عن الحق إلا أن يتحرى الدليل من القرآن أو الحديث ......  وأن يعرف قدر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ليؤمن حق الإيمان برسالته ، بنور الوحي النازل عليه ، ويعض عليه بالنواجذ .
وتحضرني الآن تناقضات عجيبة
* الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه وقف ضد الجمهور في فتنة خلق القرآن ... واتضح أنه كان على الحق ونصره الله
* في القرن السابع الهجري ظهر ابن تيمية وابن القيم رحمهما الله وطائفة من تلاميذهم وبعثوا روح التجديد واتباع الأدلة (فخالفوا الجمهور في مسائل عديدة في العقيدة والفقه إتباعاً للدليل) ونجحت دعوتهم المباركة
* منذ أكثر من قرنين قامت دعوة مباركة في جزيرة العرب على اليد الإمام المصلح شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب وخالفت الجمهور العاكف على التوسل بالقبور وغيرها من البدع وقام الجمهور المتمثل في السلطان العثماني ووالي مصر محمد على والأزهر و... -قبحهم الله جميعاً - بمحاربة الدعوة المباركة إلا أن الله تعالى شاء أن ينتصروا في النهاية ويقيموا دولة مباركة على الكتاب والسنة رغم أنف الجمهور .
إلا أن متأخري أتباعه أصبحت لهم عقدة خفية تحكمهم وهى تجنب مخالفة الجمهور رغم أنهم خالفوهم في العقيدة إلا أنهم استهانوا بالرأي والقياس ومرروهما وكان الواجب قيام المدرسة السلفية على منهج النص في الفقه وأصوله كما هي فى العقيدة والأخلاق .
حتى بعد إنشاء الجامعات الشرعية في بلادهم أصبحوا يدرسون في أصول الفقه كتب الجويني الأشعري !! وعندما طبعوا كتاب السنة لعبد الله بن أحمد قاموا بحذف باب كامل في ذم الرأي وطريقة أبي حنيفة !! بل استغلهم أهل الرأى أخيراً وجندوهم لمحاربة الاجتهاد والإلتزام بالنص .والله المستعان .

----------


## ابن المنير

خبط عشواء

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

لم يقل أحد أن قول الجمهور حجة بل الحجة في الإجماع ولكن أئمة الإسلام سلفا وخلفا كانوا يهابون مخالفة جمهور العلماء ويحبون موافقة الأكثرين من العلماء لأمور كثيرة أذكر منها أمرا واحدا _يتضمن نصيحة للظاهرية ومن سلك مسلكم في عدم المبالاة بقول الجمهور بل هم لا يبالون بشبه الإجماع ونحوه _ هذا الأمر هو احتقارهم لأنفسهم بأن يكون الحق معهم دون جمهور علماء الأمة هكذا كان سلفنا الصالح يهاب أحدهم مخالفة جمهور العلماء احتقارا لنفسه ويقول أنا المسكين أصيب الحق ويخطؤه من هو خير مني وأورع بمرات 
هذا أحد الأمور 
فنصيحة للظاهرية ومن سلك مسلكم من أنتم ومن نحن أمام علمائنا عطاء وسعيد وإبراهيم وحماد ومالك والثوري والشافعي وأحمد ووو
لامقارنة هم أحق بإصابة الحق منا والله 
ولا يفهم من كلامي وجوب تقليدهم وحرمة مخالفتهم إذا تبين لأحدنا أن الحق بخلاف قولهم بعد أن كان أهلا لمخالفتهم 
بل كل ما في الأمر أن على المتفقه أن لا يخالف جمهور العلماء إلا بعد البحث الشديد والتدقيق في حجتهم وشدة النظر وسعته 
فينبغي أن يهاب مخالفتهم هكذا كان علماؤنا وفرق بين أن يهاب مخالفتهم التي تحمله على عمق البحث والتدقيق وبين تحريم مخالفتهم وما أجمل قول الذهبي رحمه الله المنقول في الرابط السابق :
قال إسحاق بن راهويه: إذا اجتمع الثوري والاوزاعي ومالك على أمر فهو سنة.

قلت: بل السنة ما سنه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والخلفاء الراشدون من بعده.

والاجماع: هو ما أجمعت عليه علماء الامة قديما وحديثا إجماعا ظنيا أو سكوتيا، فمن شذ عن هذا الاجماع من التابعين أو تابعيهم لقول باجتهاده احتمل له.

فأما من خالف الثلاثة المذكورين من كبار الائمة، فلا يسمى مخالفا للاجماع، ولا للسنة،

وإنما مراد إسحاق: أنهم إذا اجتمعوا على مسألة فهو حق غالبا،

كما نقول اليوم: لا يكاد يوجد الحق فيما اتفق أئمة الاجتهاد الاربعة على خلافه، مع اعترافنا بأن اتفاقهم على مسألة لا يكون إجماع الامة،

ونهاب أن نجزم في مسألة اتفقوا عليها بأن الحق في خلافها.ا.هــ

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وأما ماذكرته عن النووي الذي يقطر فقه الكتاب والسنة من لحيته رحمه الله رحمة واسعة فقد وصفت لك الداء من قبل وها أنا أنقله هنا ثانية دفاعا عن علمائنا وجمهور أئمتنا 



> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ....
> صدق من قال الفهم الصحيح للنصوص من أجل النعم التى يوفق إليها العبد
> المشكلة يا أخي بين الظاهرية رحمهم الله وغيرهم في فهم النصوص الفهم الصحيح على فهم السلف ومن تبعهم والتعامل مع النصوص كما تعامل معها السلف ومن تبعهم كالأئمة الأربعة ومن تأصل بأصولهم
> فليس كل من خالفك ولم يقل بالحديث الفلاني أو الآية الفلانية معاند غير معظم للنصوص قد ردها وضرب بها عرض الحائط لا بل هناك ضوابط في التعامل مع النصوص هي التي وضعها السلف ومن تبعهم وهي التي ستقودنا وتقود المتفقه إلى الفهم الصحيح للنصوص
> فينبغي النظر في النص قبل القول به هل سلم من المعارض هل هو مخصص بنص آخر هل جرى عليه عمل السلف هل فهم منه السلف ما فهمت منه أنت وهكذا
> ضوابط أنار لنا بها علماؤنا الطريق فمن سار على دربهم لم يتخبط ولم يشذ بأقواله ولم يأت بأقوال جديدة هزيلة تسيء للشريعة الغراء
> هذا هو الداء
> الفهم غير الصحيح للنصوص...
> طريقة التفقه التي ينشأ عليها الظاهرية خطأ ليست هي طريق السلف...
> ...


وأرجوا أن لا تطعن في علماء الأمة وتذيقهم ويلات الشتم والسب حتى لا يغلق الموضوع كسابقه

----------


## الحمادي

> وأرجوا أن لا تطعن في علماء الأمة وتذيقهم ويلات الشتم والسب حتى لا يغلق الموضوع كسابقه



بارك الله في الجميع
لن يُغلَق الموضوع إن شاء الله، وإنما تحذف كل مشاركة تتضمن غمزاً في أحد أهل العلم
وأنبه إلى أنَّ المشاركة كاملةً ستُحذف، ليعود كاتبها فيحررها ويضعها صافية من أي غمز

----------


## أبو محمد المصرى

الأخ الفاضل /أمجد الفلسطيني
قولك ((وأرجوا أن لا تطعن في علماء الأمة وتذيقهم ويلات الشتم والسب ...))
لم أطعن أخي الكريم ... إن ثبت للمخالف عدم الوجوب أو الاستحباب بدل الوجوب أو الكراهة بدل التحريم بنص آخر أو إجماع فمرحباً بقوله وهو الصواب .
ولا تحاول أن تدلس وتفهم القراء أن الظاهرية ومن وافقهم ينظرون إلى نص ويتركون النصوص الأخرى... فأنت تعلم بطلانه بما أنك خبير في التعامل مع كتب الظاهرية !.
أكثر الفقهاء جمعاً بين النصوص هم أهل الظاهر وارجع إلى المحلى الذي حذرك مشايخك منه فسيظهر خطأ شيوخك وتحذيرهم .

----------


## أبو محمد المصرى

الأخ الفاضل / أمجد .
اتهم الكثيرون أهل الظاهر بأن فهمهم كالخوارج فهم يأخذون الآية ويفهمونها على ظاهرها حيث قال ابن العربي(1) عن الظاهرية إنهم إخوان الخوارج وهو نفسه كلام بكر البشري تقريباً .
وهذا هو الرد من كتاب تحرير بعض المسائل على مذهب الأصحاب (ص35 وما بعدها)  للعلامة ابن عقيل الظاهري :
 (( قال بكر البشري: إنما ضلت الخوارج بحملها القرآن على ظاهره.
فيجيب شيخنا أبو محمد بهذه الحرارة: 
( كذب، وأفك، وافترى، وأثم !! ما ضلت إلا بمثل ما ضل هو به من تعلقهم بآيات ما، وتركوا غيرها، وتركوا بيان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أمره الله عز وجل أن يبين للناس ما نزل إليهم، كما تركه بكر أيضاً ) ا هـ.
فخصوم أبي محمد للتشنيع عليه يقولون: خطتك يا أبا محمد خطة الخوارج؛ لأنهم اتبعوا الظواهر التي تتبعها، فينبري لهم أبو محمد فيكذبهم: أفكوا، أثموا ... ولا يكتفي بهذا النفي؛ لأنه عفا الله عنه لا ينسى ثأره في جدله أبداً، فما ينتهي من تقرير حجته، ريثما يعود بأسرع من كرة الطرف ينقض أصل غيره، ويتهمه بمثل ما اتهموه به.
اتهموا مذهب أبي محمد بأنه سبيل الخوارج تشنيعاً عليه، فنفى أن تكون الخوارج ضلت بهذه السبيل، ولكنه لا ينسى هذه التهمة ليردّها عليهم بما قرره: إن طريقة نفاة الظاهر هي التأويل، والتأويل ضلت به الروافض، والروافض شر من الخوارج، فخطتكم في نفي الظاهر هي خطة الروافض، ولم يقل أبو محمد الرافضة، بل قال ( الروافض ) ليحصل التقابل مع تهمة الخوارج على زون واحد، قسمة عادلة.
قال أبو محمد ابن حزم : والقول الصحيح ها هنا: هو أن الروافض إنما ضلت بتركها الظاهر، واتباعها ما اتبع ( بكر ) ونظراؤه من التقليد، والقول بالهوى بغير علم، قال الله تعالى: { إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة } فقالت الروافض: ليس هذا على ظاهره، ولم يرد الله تعالى بقرة قط، وإنما هي عائشة رضي الله عنها، وقال تعالى: { الجبت والطاغوت } فقالت الروافض: ليسا على ظاهرهما، إنما هما أبو بكر وعمر رضوان الله عليهما، وقال تعالى: { يوم تمور السماء موراً وتيسير الجبال سيراً } فقالت الروافض: ليس هذا على ظاهره، وإنما السماء محمد، والجبال أصحابه، وقال تعالى: { وأوحى ربك إلى النحل } فقالت الروافض: ليس هذا على ظاهره، إنما النحل بنو هاشم، والذي يخرج من بطونها هو العلم !!!
هذه هي طريقة الروافض في مخالفة الظاهر، وهي طريقة ( بكر البشري ) ونظرائه، قال الله تعالى: { وثيابك فطهر } فقال بكر ونظراؤه: ليست الثياب على ظاهرها، إنما هي القلب، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( البيعان بالخيار ما لم يتفرقا ) فقال بكر ونظراؤه: ليس على ظاهره من تفرق الأبدان، وإنما معناه ما لم يتفقا على الثمن، وقال تعالى: { إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد وله أخت } فقال بكر ونظراؤه: ليس على ظاهره، وإنما هو ابن ذكر، وأما الأنثى: فلا، وقال تعالى: { يا أيها الذين آمنوا شهادة بينكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت حين الوصية اثنان ذوا عدل منكم أو آخران من غيركم } فقال بكر ونظراؤه: ليس على ظاهره، إنما أراد من غير قبيلتكم . !! ( إحكام أصول الأحكام لابن حزم 3/290-291 طبعة م الإمام ).
ويرى أهل المقاصد: أن الألفاظ لا تبنى على المعاني بمجردها، فقد يقول إنسان لغيره: إنك سخي، وإنك جميل، وليس المراد ظاهر اللفظ، بل دلالتهما على الهزؤ، المراد أنك بخيل، وأنك قبيح.
فيجيب أبو محمد بهذه العظمة الفكرية التي يتسع عقل أبي محمد لأكثر منها: 
1- إذا أمكن ما قلتم من أن الألفاظ تبنى على المعاني بمجردها، فبأي شيء نعرف مرادكم من كلامكم هذا ؟ لعلكم تريدون به شيئاً آخر غير ما ظهر منه . !!  أو لعلكم تريدون إثبات ما أظهرتم إبطاله ؟ قال أبو محمد: فبأي شيء أجابوا به فهو لازم لهم في عظيم ما أتوا به من السخف، فيكاد الكلام يكون معهم عناء . !!
قال أبو عبد الرحمن: السخف اللازم لهم أن ينقض قولهم بأن المعاني لا تنبني على الألفاظ بمجردها، فإن قالوا: أردنا بهذا القول ظاهره: فهم ظاهريون على رغمهم، وينتقض أن المعاني لا تبنى على الألفاظ بمجردها، فإن قالوا: أردنا بهذا القول خلاف ظاهره: لم يكن القول بأن المعاني لا تبنى بمجردها مفهوماً؛ لأنهم أرادوا به خلاف الظاهر، فليس لهم من هذه الإلزامات منفذ، وكل ما يلجونه فهو رَدْبٌ.
2- قولهم أن المعاني لا تبنى على الألفاظ بمجردها غير مسلم؛ لأن اللغات ليست شيئاً غير الألفاظ المركبة على المعاني المبينة عن مسمياتها، قال الله تعالى: { وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم } واللسان هو اللغة بلا خلاف ههنا.
فإذا لم يكن الكلام مبيناً عن معانيه: فبأي شيء يفهم هؤلاء المخذولون عن ربهم تعالى، وعن نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم،  بل بأي شيء يفهم به بعضهم بعضاً.
3- ثمة إلزام جدلي ليس فيه متنفس.
يسأل أبو محمد نفاة الظاهر: أركبت الألفاظ على معان تتميز باللفظ المركب عليها عن غيرها من المعاني أم لا ؟ فإن قالوا: لم تركب الألفاظ على معان تميزها عن غيرها من المعاني: سقط الكلام معهم؛ لأنه يكون كلامهم حينئذ لا يدل على معنى، لأن ما لا يتميز لا يفهم.
وإن قالوا: بل لكل معنى لفظ ركب عليه يميزه: لزمهم أن يتركوا مذهبهم الفاسد: أن الألفاظ لا تبنى على المعاني بمجردها، ولعل أهل المقاصد إلى هذا الحد اقتنعوا بصحة لزوم الظاهر، ولكن بقي عليهم إشكال واحد، هو: إذا ثبت أن اللفظ قد يطلق ويراد به غير ظاهر معناه المركب له، وثبت أن اتباع الظاهر لازم، فبأي شيء نعرف ما صرف به الكلام عن ظاهره في لغة العرب، وفي القرآن، والحديث، فيجيب أبو محمد بقوله: نعرف ما صرف من الكلام عن ظاهره  بظاهر آخر مخبر بذلك، أو بإجماع منقول متيقن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه مصروف عن ظاهره فقط ( إحكام أصول الأحكام لابن حزم 3/289-291 م الإمام )... أ.هـ كلام ابن عقيل الظاهري حفظه الله .
-------------
(1)حيث قال في كتاب عارضة الأحوذي (10/109-112) عند شرح حديث ستفترق أمتي ((.... وكان عندنا رجل يقال له قاسم بن أصبغ رحل وروي الحديث وعاد فأسند وادعى أنه لا قياس ولا نظر.....كما أن الطائفة الأولى صنف من الخوارج (يقصد أهل الحديث والظاهرية ) وفرع من فروعهم لأنهم الذين ابتدعوا هذا أولاً وقالوا لا حكم إلا لله....ولكنه أمر استشرى داؤه وعز عندنا دواؤه وأفنى الجهلة به فمالوا إليه وغرهم رجل كان عندنا يقال له ابن حزم انتدب لإبطال النظر وسد سبيل العبر ونسب نفسه إلى الظاهر اقتداءا بداود وأشياعه فسود القراطيس وأفسد النفوس ....)

----------


## الحمادي

آمل من الأحباب التركيز على الموضوع الذي عرضه الأخ، وهو: 
(لماذا نهاب قول جمهور العلماء؟)

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

بارك  الله   في الجميع

----------


## أبو محمد المصرى

> آمل من الأحباب التركيز على الموضوع الذي عرضه الأخ، وهو: 
> (لماذا نهاب قول جمهور العلماء؟)


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل
نعود للموضوع الأصلي:
بخصوص قول الأخ أمجد ((فنصيحة للظاهرية ومن سلك مسلكم من أنتم ومن نحن أمام علمائنا عطاء وسعيد وإبراهيم وحماد ومالك والثوري والشافعي وأحمد و...))
أقول : نصيحة لأهل الرأي ومن سلك مسلكهم: من أنتم ومن نحن أمام قال الله وقال رسوله، ومن نحن ومن أنتم وقوله تعالى فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله وإلى الرسول ؟!
فهذا كلام الله تعالى الذي نصغر جميعاً أمامه ونتبعه .

وبخصوص قول الأخ أمجد ((والاجماع: هو ما أجمعت عليه علماء الامة قديما وحديثا إجماعا ظنيا أو سكوتيا، فمن شذ عن هذا الاجماع من التابعين أو تابعيهم لقول باجتهاده احتمل له.
فأما من خالف الثلاثة المذكورين من كبار الائمة، فلا يسمى مخالفا للاجماع، ولا للسنة،
وإنما مراد إسحاق: أنهم إذا اجتمعوا على مسألة فهو حق غالبا،
كما نقول اليوم: لا يكاد يوجد الحق فيما اتفق أئمة الاجتهاد الاربعة على خلافه، مع اعترافنا بأن اتفاقهم على مسألة لا يكون إجماع الامة،
ونهاب أن نجزم في مسألة اتفقوا عليها بأن الحق في خلافها.ا.هــ))
 أقول: قد حكمت هكذا على كل قول اختاره إمام مجتهد من سلف الأمة أو من ابن تيميه وغيره من المجتهدين بخلاف الأئمة الأربعة فإنه ليس بحق!
فهذه إطلاقات لا يجوز التساهل بها لنصرة قول أو تأييده .
*** أما وصف مخالفة الجمهور بالشذوذ :
تعريف الشذوذ لغة : الخروج عن الجملة ..أو الانفرد عن الجملة ..
تعريف الشذوذ فى الشرع : الشذوذ هو مخالفة الحق الثابت يقيناً ..
سواء كان المخالف هذا جمهور المسلمين أو كان واحد أو أكثر ..
فالحق هو الأصل والباطل كل ما خرج عنه ..فكل ما شذ عن الحق فهو باطل ..
أنواع الشذوذ ..
النوع الأول .. مخالفة الحكم الصحيح في الكتاب والسنة ..
النوع الثاني .. مخالفة الحكم الصحيح في الإجماع اليقيني 
.....أسباب القول بالشذوذ ومخالفة الحق ..
1- أن يتوهم القائل أنه لم يخالف الحق الثابت يقيناً ..
2- أن يتوهم القائل أن الحق لم يذكر ولم يكن فيه حكم من قبل ..
3- أن يتوهم القائل بشيء أو أشياء ظنية أنها الحق فيقول بها ..
4- أن يتوهم القائل أن العبرة بالشرع قول الأكثر بلا اعتبار لموافقة الأقل أو الأكثر للحق أو مخالفته ..
ومثاله ما خالف فيه أهل الأرض إبراهيم عليه السلام حين آمن بربه ودعا إليه ..
ومثاله ما خالف فيه أهل الأرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين آمن بربه ودعا إليه ..
هذا بين مسلم وكافر ..
وأما ما بين المسلم والمسلم ..ما خالف فيه الصحابة كلهم قول الصديق رضي الله عنه في مسألة قتال المرتدين ..ثم صاروا إلى رأيه فانتفت المخالفة للحق ..
وكذلك ما خالف فيه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في زمن القول بخلق القرآن ..
وكان عامة من في الأمة إلا نفر قليل معه مخالفاً له ..
ولا يزعم زاعم أنه رحمه الله كان شاذاً إلا أتى بالمنكر والباطل بين يديه يحرج عليه ليسقط به عقله وقوله ..
فالشاذ ما خالف الحق الثابت يقيناً فقط ..
لا الذي خالفني أو خالف جمهور الناس أو أكثر الأمة ..
فكان كل مفتي وعالم وجاهل في زمن الإمام أحمد شاذاً بقوله والإمام ومن معه كانوا المصيبون الموافقون للحق يقيناً ..
وما عرفنا قولاً لابن تيميه ولا ابن القيم ولا ابن كثير إلا الثناء على هذا الموقف وتلك المخالفة ..
انظر لابن القيم كيف يدافع عن هذا ويثبته في إعلام الموقعين 3/397 
ولا عرفنا من أهل الحق إلا الثناء على الإمام أحمد ومن معه لهذا الموقف الذي يكتب في صحائفهم ..
فالعبرة بمخالفة الحق اليقيني لا الحق المتوهم أو الظني ..
وإلا صار كل قول شاذ بالنظر إلى مخالفه مما لا مخلص منه ..
وهذا حد الإنصاف في الشذوذ ..
وقد عرفه بعض الفقهاء على أنه :مفارقة الواحد من العلماء سائرهم ..
ولو كان الشذوذ هو مخالفة الواحد للأكثر فقط دون اعتبار موافقة الحق أو مخالفته لكان الصديق رضي الله عنه مخطئاً شاذاً عن جميع الصحابة 
وهذا لا يقوله أحد مما قال بهذه المقولة ..وكذلك الإمام أحمد ولا فرق ..
وقد عرفه بعضهم أيضاً بما هو قريب من تفسيره اللغوي بأنه مفارقة الواحد للجماعة ..فإما أن يكون المفارق هذا فارقهم فيما اختاروه بأن يختار غير ما اختاروه سواء بدليل أو بظن ..
أو يفارقهم بإحداث قول لم يكن قد قالوا به ..
فإن كان الأول ..
فإن كان اختياره إبطالاً للحق الثابت يقيناً فهو قول شاذ لأن الحق لا يعارض الحق ولا يبطله ..
فإن ثبت الحق في أمر ما يقيناً فلا يمكن أن يأت حق آخر في نفس ذلك الوجه ليبطل الحق الأول ..
ومن قال بهذا أسقط قوله وأضر بنفسه ..
وإن كان الثابت ليس بحق يقيناً وإنما ظناً ، فقد يأتي الحق يقيناً فيكشف عن كون ذلك الحق الأول لم يكن حقاً وإنما توهمه المتوهم والقائل به أنه 
حق ..
وإن كان الثاني ..
فإن فارقهم وخالفهم بقول حادث لم يألفوه ولا عرفوه بالظن وكان ثبوته عندهم يقينياً قاطعاً فهذا قول شاذ ..
وإن فارقهم وخالفهم بقول حادث ولكن ثبوته عنده كان يقيناً وقطعياً لا مجال للشك فيه فقوله ليس بشاذ وإنما كشف أن قول من قبله لم يكن عن 
قطع ويقين ولم يكن حقاً ..
وكذلك إن كان اختياره إبطالاً أو مفارقاً لقول من سبقه بما هو يقيني فقوله ليس بشاذ ..
وبعضهم يقول :الشذوذ هو الخروج عن الجملة بهذه الصيغة ..
أي كان معهم أولاً ثم خرج عن قولهم إلى قول آخر ..
وهذا لأن القائل بهذا التعريف يقول لا يجوز إحداث قول بعد القول الأول الذي لم يكن فيه إجماع يقيني وإنما إجماعي سكوتي ظني ..
وهذا ما يقول به أو بمعناه مقلدة الإمام أحمد في الأصول ..
وهذا باطل من وجوه كثيرة ..فلو أتينا بكتب الحنفيين والمالكيين والشافعيين والحنبليين لوجدنا أن في كتبهم ما كان خروجاً عن قول الصحابة ..
ولأحصينا الآلاف من هذه المسائل ..فماذا يقولون عنها .. ؟!
أهي شاذة كما أطلقوا على قول مخالفيهم ممن قالوا بإبطال بعض أصولهم والوقوف على القطع واليقين .. ؟!
لذلك وجب اعتبار مخالفة الحق أو موافقته في القول في إطلاق لفظ الشذوذ ..
والشذوذ يأتي في الاختيارات اللغوية ..
ويأتي في الاختيارات في قراءة القرآن ..
ويأتي في الاختيارات الخاصة بأصول الفقه والفقه كذلك ..
وقد استعمله ابن كثير وغيره من المفسرين بالمعنى الذي ذكرناه ..
وفي غالب تصانيفهم مما لا ينكره منكر إلا من جهل كتبهم فعاند ..
فالشذوذ كل قول ليس له أصل في الكتاب أو السنة أو الإجماع اليقيني..
وبعض الفقهاء يزيد على هذه الأصول القطعية اليقينية أصولاً ظنية كقول الواحد من الصحابة أو التابعين أو القياس أو غيرها من الأدلة المختلف فيها بين أهل الإسلام ..مع اتفاقهم على الأصول الثلاثة السابقة أن قول من يخالفها أو دلالتها القطعية قد شذ وخالف الأمة ..
أما ما عدا هذه الثلاثة فكل فريق لديه أن الحق ليس مع خصمه ..
فإن استعملوا هذا مع من يختلف معهم فى الأصول الظنية السابق ذكرها كانوا متحكمين في اصطلاح الشذوذ واستعماله ..
فالمذاهب الأربعة مختلفة في هذه الأصول بلا شك ولا ينكر ذلك أحد ..
فقول فئة منهم بشيء وأنه حق يعني أن مخالفهم كان شاذاً عنهم ..
وكذلك الفئة المقابلة فمن خالفهم كان شاذاً عنهم أيضاً ..
ولا مخلص من هذه التناقضات إلا أن نقول أن الشذوذ هو مخالفة الحق الثابت يقيناً ..سواء مخالفة النص اليقيني أو دلالته اليقينية ..
وإلا لزم أن يجعل كل مذهب من خالفه في مسائل الأصول من أهل الشذوذ ..
وأشد من ذلك في مسائل الفقه ..
فإنهم مختلفون أشد الاختلاف ..
فإن كان الشذوذ هو مخالفة كل قول دون اعتبار كونه حقاً ثابتاً يقينياً ..
للزم أن نجعل كل هذه الأقوال أو كلها إلا واحد شذوذ ومخالفة للحق .. !ولا يقولون بذلك ..
وما الذي أخرج قول من قال بحجية إجماع أهل المدينة من دائرة الشذوذ عند مخالفه .. ؟!
وكذلك من أبطل هذه حجية هذا الإجماع لماذا لم يكن شاذاً .. ؟!
وما الذي أخرج قول من قال بحجية إجماع أهل الكوفة من دائرة الشذوذ عند مخالفه .. ؟!
وكذلك من أبطل حجية هذا الإجماع لماذا لم يكن شاذاً .. ؟!
وما الذي أخرج قول من قال بحجية قول الصحابي إن لم يعلم له مخالف من دائرة الشذوذ عند مخالفه .. ؟!
وكذلك من أبطل حجية قول الصحابي لماذا لم يكن شاذاً ..؟!
فتشنيع البعض تشنيع بالهوى أو بالجهل في حقيقة الشذوذ ..
استعمال لفظ الشذوذ ..لفظ الشذوذ استعمله الناس والفقهاء وغيرهم في الشريعة ..
لبيان أن ذلك القول الشاذ مخالف للثابت يقيناً من نص أو دلالة أو إجماع يقيني ..
وقد يستعمله قوم للتشنيع على غيرهم ممن خالفهم في مسألة أصولية أو فقهية أو اعتقادية بناء على اختيارهم لما هو حق أو ما يتوهم أنه حق فيرمي كل من خالفه بالشذوذ ..وهذا باطل كما ترى بما قدّمنا ..
فلو تركنا كل واحد يقول على من خالفه في مسألة أو مسائل أنه شاذ دون اعتبار مخالفة الحق أو موافقته فقد أبطلنا أقوالنا بأيدينا ..
وإن قلنا أن الشذوذ مخالفة الحق الظني فكذلك أبطلنا كل أقوالنا وجعلنا كل من خالف مقلدة مالك شذّاذ بلا فرق ..
فالشذوذ يجب أن يقيد بمخالفة الحق بشرط أن يكون هذا الحق ثابتاً يقيناً من طريق ثبوته ومن دلالته أيضاً ..
لا الحق الذي يظنه القائل بهذا القول أو ما يتوهمه ..
وإلا أبطلنا ما قررنا وأخترنا من مسائل ..
فالشذوذ هو باعتبار ما ثبت من الحق ثبوتاً يقينياً بدلالته اليقينية ..
ومن خالف هذا لم يكن شاذاً فقط بل متحكماً ..فالدين لا ينسب لأحد وليس هو لأحد ..
فليس ديننا حنفي ولا مالكي ولا شافعي ولا حنبلي ولا ظاهرى ولا سفيانى ولا.....
وإنما ديننا رباني إلهي ..والدين الرباني ليس بهوى ولا ظن ..
وقد نهينا عنه في نصوص كثيرة ..سواء في الدين أو في التعامل فيما بيننا ..
فالشاذ ما خالف هذا الدين الذي هو حق ..
وليس الشاذ من خالف مقلدة مالك أو الشافعي أو أحمد .. !أو خالف أحدهم .. وليس كل من خالفني فهو عندى شاذ فهذه قاعدة أهل الهوى ..
بل كل من خالف الدين والحق الثابت يقيناً فهو الشاذ المتحكم في نصوص الله تعالى ..
فأى مذهب من المذاهب إن تحكموا في هذا كانوا شذّاذاً ..وبهذه الجملة ثبت للمنصف معنى الشذوذ ..ومتى يكون المرء شاذاً أو موافقاً للحق ..
أمر أخير : ما أمرنا به في هذا الدين هو الوقوف على مراد الله تعالى بيقين لا بظن ولا بشك ..
وأمرنا أن نقول بالحق اليقيني الثابت دون التفات لقول من قال قبلنا أو بعدنا ..وقد قال تعالى ..{ قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين } ..
فالمدعي على الشرع بشيء فعليه البرهان وإلا بطل قوله وكان مخالفاً للحق ..
والبرهان لا يكون بالظن وإلا ما كان برهاناً ..
ولكان ظن الكفار وغيرهم الذين تحداهم الله تعالى أن يثبتوا ما قالوه في هذه الآية صحيح ولا حاجة لاعتراض الله عز وجل عليهم بأن يطلب منه البرهان القاطع .. 
وكذلك قال حكاية عن قول الكفار :{ ما سمعنا بهذا في الملة الآخرة إن هذا إلا اختلاق } ..
وهذا أشبه بحجة من قال لم يكن هذا القول محفوظاً يريد أن ينكر على خصمه بأن قوله لم يقل به أحد قبله ..فنسأل قائل هذا التمويه ..
من قال أولاً أنه لا يقبل قول حتى يكون له فيه سلف أو قائل .. ؟!
وهذا مما لا مخلص منه أصلاً ..
بل لا نقول بشيء في الدين إلا حيث كان النص ثابتاً قطعاً ودلالته مفسرة بالشرع أو بالإجماع أو باللغة فقط ..
وكل ما عدا ذلك ليس بمأمور به ولا مطلوب منا ولا يلزم الدين البتة ..
فإن أتى عالم بقول لم يسبقه به أحد نظرنا في دليله وكيف استدل به لقوله ..
فإن كان كل ذلك قطعياً قلنا به وقلنا أنه الحق ..
أما تفسيره بالظن والرأي فليس رأي بعض الناس أولى من رأي غيرهم ..
فيكون هذا منسوباً لقائله ولا ينسب لهذه الشريعة التي هي دين الله تعالى وليست دين الناس ..
ملاحظة هامة : قول الأكثر ليس إجماعاً ، لأن الخلاف واقع من الأقلين .
وليس دليلاً على المجتهد ، لأنه متعبد باجتهاده إذا قام له البرهان بنى عليه .
ولا يخفى على المنصف أن الترجيح بالأكثرية ليس مرجحاً فإذن يمكن أن يكون الحق مع الأقلية ، والخطأ مع الأكثرية .
قال الإمام الكبير أبو محمد ابن حزم ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتابه الماتع" النّبْذَة الكافية " (ص59) :" وإذا خالف واحد من العلماء جماعة فلا حجة في الكثرة . لأن الله تعالى يقول ـ وقد ذكر أهل الفضل ـ : ( وَقَلِيلٌ مَّاهُمْ ) . 
وقال تعالى : ( فَإن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيىٍْ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاْلرَّسُولِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَاْلْيَوْمِ الْأَخِرِ ) . ومنازعة الواحد منازعة توجب الردإلى القرآن والسنة . ولم يأمر الله تعالى قط بالرد إلى الأكثر . والشذوذ هو خلاف الحق ولو أنهم أهل الأرض إلا واحد . برهان ذلك أن الشذوذ مذموم ، والحق محمود ، ولا يجوز أن يكون المذموم محموداً من وجه واحد . ويسأل من خالف هذا : عن خلاف الاثنين للجماعة ثم خلاف الثلاثة لهم ثم الأربعة وهكذا أبداً . فإن حدَّ حداً كان متحكماً بلا دليل . فقد خالف أبو بكر رضي الله عنه جمهور 
الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وشذ عن كلهم في حرب الردة وكان هو المصيب ، ومخالفه مخطئاً . برهان ذلك : القرآن الشاهد بقوله ثم رجوع جميعهم إليه " .
انظر : الإحكام في أصول الأحكام " (2/ 54ـ 55 و 4/ 191ـ 202) .

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الجزائري

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد: 
لستُ أظُن إخواني الكرام أن النقاش من طرف بعض الإخوان بمثل هذه الطريقة من العشوائية سيجدي، فالمسألة حساسة وعملية جدا، والرجاء أن تكون الصدارة في التدخل لأهل الاختصاص أو الناقلين عنهم، مع احترامي لكل مشارك تدفعه غيرته الشرعية ليدلي بدلوه لكنه قد لا يأتي البيوت من أبوابها. شكرا لكم جميعا.

----------

